# بلاغ ضد القس مكارى يونان يتهمه بالسحر



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2012)

*بلاغ ضد القس مكارى يونان يتهمه بالسحر









*
*

بوابة الوفد- صحفمنذ 10 ساعة 31 دقيقة
*
*تقدم  المحامي السكندري المعروف طارق محمود ببلاغ للنائب العام حمل رقم 1364 /  2012 ضد القس مكاري يونان كاهن الكنيسة المرقسية بالأزبكية.​*​
*وجاء في  البلاغ الذي نشره الصحفي محمود القاعود بجريدة "الفتح" الأسبوعية بعددها  الصادر اليوم الجمعة، أن القس مكاري يقوم بممارسة أعمال الدجل والشعوذة  والنصب على فتيات مسلمات بزعم إخراج الجن والشياطين من أجسادهن.​*
*وتابع  البلاغ: يتعمد هذا الشخص وبتبجح شديد وبطريقة مقززة أن يلمس أجساد الفتيات  المسلمات هاتكا أعراضهن ثم يقوم متعمدا بنشر تلك الفيديوهات على مواقع  التواصل الاجتماعى المختلفة مما يتسبب فى اشعال الفتنة الطائفية بين  المسلمين والمسيحيين لقيام المقدم ضده البلاغ بانتهاك اعراض الفتيات  المسلمات.​*
*و نشر  تلك الجريمة على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي منفذا خطته المدبرة باحكام لاشعال  الفتنة ورغم المطالبات المتعددة للكنيسة المصرية بطرد هذا الشخص المنفذ  لخطة داخلية وخارجية لاشعال الفتنة الا ان الكنيسة المصرية تجاهلت جميع  المطالبات، مما يعنى موافقتها الضمنية على ما يقوم به هذا الشخص.​*
*وتابع  طارق محمود في بلاغه: لقد ارتكب مكاري يونان جريمة هتك عرض فتيات مسلمات  والمؤثمة قانونا بموجب نص المواد 267 و268 و269و269 مكرر من قانون  العقوبات.​*
*كما  ارتكب المقدم ضده البلاغ جريمة خدش الحياء العام عن طريق نشر تلك  الفيديوهات الفاضحة على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى بتحريض منه وهى الجريمة  المؤثمة قانونا بموجب نص المادة 178 والتى تنص على أنه" يعاقب بالحبس مدة  لا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة  آلاف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من صنع أو حاز بقصد الاتجار أو  التوزيع أو اللصق أو العرض مطبوعات أو محفوظات أو رسومات أو إعلانات أو  صورا محفورة أو منقوشة أو رسومات يدوية أو فوتوغرافية أو إشارات رمزية أو  غير ذلك من الأشياء أو الصور عامة إذا كانت خادشة للحياء العام .​*
*وطالب  البلاغ باجراء تحقيق فورى وعاجل بشأن الوقائع التى وردت فى هذا البلاغ  واصدار أمر ضبط واحضار للقس مكاري يونان وادراج اسمه فى قوائم الممنوعين من  السفر لارتكابه الجرائم الموضحة بصلب البلاغ المقدم .​*
*وأرفق المحامي العديد من الأسطوانات التي تحوي تسجيلات تؤكد ارتكاب يونان أفعالا فاضحة مؤثمة قانوناً.​*
*​*
*​*
*  الوفد الاليكترونية ​*
*​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2012)

*قضايا الحسبة أخذت فى الظهور ،تدل على العقلية المتخلفه والنظره المتعصبه المتدنيه لرافعيها.
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (5 مايو 2012)

هههههههههه
ابونا مكاري مجننهن


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يرحمنا من التخلف والجهل داااااااا
ابليس هايج يا جدعان على اولاد المسيح مش عاوزهم يدخلو فرودس النعيم

*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 مايو 2012)

*يعنى سايبين الستات الا بيروحوا لعنده بعد ما فشل الطب والدجالين الحقيقين الا بيروحوا لعندهم 
وماسكين فى ابونا مكارى بتهم  غريبه 
سحر وشعوذه !!  هتك عرض !!
ايه الوكسه دى 

*​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 مايو 2012)

هتك اعراضهم ههههههه

قدام العالم اللي موجود في الكنيسة كدا

ربنا يشفي العقول المريضة 

عماتا دي داعية جميلة للمسيحية لانهم كدا هيثيروا فضول الناس انها تشوف وتتاكد بنفسها 

ويبقي فاضل انها تأمن


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
هم يبكي وهم يضحك
ابونا مكاري اصلا مش بيلمس حد هما اللي بيبوسوا ايديه وهما اللي بيروحوا لوحدهم
وكمان نصب ازاي وهو في حد بيروح وبيدفع فلوس 
مكتوب مجانا اخذتوا مجانا اعطوا
ما يسألوا عادل حموده اهو مسلم وراح شاف بنفسه كل حاجة


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (6 مايو 2012)

عيب على النخبه المصريه ان تترك المجتمع غارق فى هذا التراجع العقلى عفاريت ايه وكلام فارغ ايه 

انا مع حبس كل من يدعى انه يخرج الجن و الشياطين سواء كان مسلم او مسيحى


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مايو 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> عيب على النخبه المصريه ان تترك المجتمع غارق فى هذا التراجع العقلى عفاريت ايه وكلام فارغ ايه
> 
> انا مع حبس كل من يدعى انه يخرج الجن و الشياطين سواء كان مسلم او مسيحى



عارف حضرتك
زي ما بيقولوا محدش بيحس الوجع او بالمشكلة غير اللي جواها
ولان حضرتك مش جربت او حسيت يعني ايه يدخل جواك شيطان زي اللي بيروحوا عند ابونا مكاري فطبيعي تقول عليه تراجع عقلي
ياريت مادام حضرتك مش عارف حاجة يبقي تسكت احسن
الواحد لما يتكلم بيتكلم عن خلفية او دراية عنده بالموضوع مش مجرد تخمين


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> عارف حضرتك
> زي ما بيقولوا محدش بيحس الوجع او بالمشكلة غير اللي جواها
> ولان حضرتك مش جربت او حسيت يعني ايه يدخل جواك شيطان زي اللي بيروحوا عند ابونا مكاري فطبيعي تقول عليه تراجع عقلي
> ياريت مادام حضرتك مش عارف حاجة يبقي تسكت احسن
> الواحد لما يتكلم بيتكلم عن خلفية او دراية عنده بالموضوع مش مجرد تخمين


*لا تتمسكى باشياء هى من عمل الشيطان*
*وليس لان مكارى ارتدى عباءة القساوسة واستعان بالشياطين فى اعمال تبدو كرامات*
*فنقول هذا انتصار لايماننا ونحن على الحق*
*والدليل مكارى *

*ولست انا قائل هذا .. تعالى نشوف الانبا بيشوى بيقول ايه على مكارى ويستدل من ايات الانجيل .. هذا الرجل **العاقل الحكيم ..*

*والعجيبة ان معظم من يؤيد هذه الاعمال هم ستات .. ولوك لوك هههه*

[YOUTUBE]_MNg0RQjxuw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*ولن يكون مكارى اشهر من الشيخة نادية !!*
*اللى بيروحوا لمكارى كام 100 او 500 لغاية الف .. شوفى الفيديو دا عن الشيخة نادية فى اسكندرية .. وصلوا ل 100 الف .. يعنى مكارى*
*مايجيش جنبها حاجه .. فهل اصفق لها .. *
*بالطبع لا .. فهى مسلمة دجالة وتعالج بالجن و الشياطين ايضا .. يجب ان نفيق من اوهام*
*خداع سحرة فرعون *

[YOUTUBE]BPt_KaOIbhw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (6 مايو 2012)

طيب ولو قلنا لك ان رسولك كان مسحور يا استاذ ياسر وكان بيصرع 
وباعترافه هو انه كان بيه شيطان واسلم ؟؟
واعترف ان عائشه عليها شيطان ؟؟
ايه رايك ؟؟​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> طيب ولو قلنا لك ان رسولك كان مسحور يا استاذ ياسر وكان بيصرع
> وباعترافه هو انه كان بيه شيطان واسلم ؟؟
> واعترف ان عائشه عليها شيطان ؟؟
> ايه رايك ؟؟​


*شاهد الرد القوى من ابونا مكارى 
الادعاء ان المسيحين يلبسون الحجاب وانها تمثيلة وعمل سحر
*[YOUTUBE]player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> طيب ولو قلنا لك ان رسولك كان مسحور يا استاذ ياسر وكان بيصرع
> وباعترافه هو انه كان بيه شيطان واسلم ؟؟
> واعترف ان عائشه عليها شيطان ؟؟
> ايه رايك ؟؟​


*شاهد الرد القوى من ابونا مكارى 
الادعاء ان المسيحين يلبسون الحجاب وانها تمثيلة وعمل سحر
*
[YOUTUBE]_wZexORTfog&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 مايو 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> طيب ولو قلنا لك ان رسولك كان مسحور يا استاذ ياسر وكان بيصرع​
> وباعترافه هو انه كان بيه شيطان واسلم ؟؟
> واعترف ان عائشه عليها شيطان ؟؟
> ايه رايك ؟؟​


*رديت على موضوع السحر دا لسه من كام يوم فى الحوار الاسلامى وانه لا كان مسحور ولا حاجة وكلها احاديث فشنك  ممكن تراجعها ولو عندك استفسار ارفع الموضوع واسأل ..*
*ومتاخدش الموضوع بحساسية .. انا قلت مرفوض برضوا من اى شيخ (او شيخة) مسلم يدعى الخوارق بعمل الشيطان   فلن يزيد هذا فى الاسلام قدر انملة .. *​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *رديت على موضوع السحر دا لسه من كام يوم فى الحوار الاسلامى وانه لا كان مسحور ولا حاجة وكلها احاديث فشنك  ممكن تراجعها ولو عندك استفسار ارفع الموضوع واسأل ..*
> *ومتاخدش الموضوع بحساسية .. انا قلت مرفوض برضوا من اى شيخ (او شيخة) مسلم يدعى الخوارق بعمل الشيطان   فلن يزيد هذا فى الاسلام قدر انملة .. *​


*شاهد الرد القوى من ابونا مكارى *
* الادعاء ان المسيحين يلبسون الحجاب وانها تمثيلة وعمل سحر
*[YOUTUBE]_wZexORTfog&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *شاهد الرد القوى من ابونا مكارى **
> الادعاء ان المسيحين يلبسون الحجاب وانها تمثيلة وعمل سحر*​​​



*جقك عليا من غير متكبر الخط قوى كدا *
*فعلا ابونا مكارى جميع معجزاته تتم باسم الرب يسوع المسيح .. وبيرحلوا مسلمات ومسلمين عشان ينولوا بركة ونعمة الشفاء وانا غلطان .. :smile01*​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *جقك عليا من غير متكبر الخط قوى كدا *
> *فعلا ابونا مكارى جميع معجزاته تتم باسم الرب يسوع المسيح .. وبيرحلوا مسلمات ومسلمين عشان ينولوا بركة ونعمة الشفاء وانا غلطان .. :smile01*[/CENTER]


*ما انتا لسة اهو بتقول انو عمل سحر وشعوذة فى اول مشاركة ليك فى الموضوع ودلوقتى بتنكر ليا وادرك ردى لى اختى دونا نبيل مراقب العامة
هى تتصرف
وشكران لعى السخرية يا اخى ياسر
*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *رديت على موضوع السحر دا لسه من كام يوم فى الحوار الاسلامى وانه لا كان مسحور ولا حاجة وكلها احاديث فشنك  ممكن تراجعها ولو عندك استفسار ارفع الموضوع واسأل ..*
> *ومتاخدش الموضوع بحساسية .. انا قلت مرفوض برضوا من اى شيخ (او شيخة) مسلم يدعى الخوارق بعمل الشيطان   فلن يزيد هذا فى الاسلام قدر انملة .. *​


*متاكد ( هههههاى ضحكه شريره )
*​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *متاكد ( هههههاى ضحكه شريره )
> *​


*قولنا انتا بقا الاجابة يا ابو سمعة باشا

*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *جقك عليا من غير متكبر الخط قوى كدا *
> *فعلا ابونا مكارى جميع معجزاته تتم باسم الرب يسوع المسيح .. وبيرحلوا مسلمات ومسلمين عشان ينولوا بركة ونعمة الشفاء وانا غلطان .. :smile01*[/CENTER]


*تحب اكبرلك الخط اكبر من كده*


*اه عندك مانع
بيعمله باسم الرب يسوع واسال المسلمين اللى بيروحوا يترموا تحت رجليه 
عموما انا شخصيا فى اسرة مسلمه من عندنا راحت لابونا مكارى وتم الشفاء باذن الرب يسوع 
طيب انت لو مش واثق انه بيعمل كده متروح وتعمل نفسك عليك شيطان وتجرب 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *تحب اكبرلك الخط اكبر من كده*
> 
> 
> *اه عندك مانع
> ...


*سعتها بس ابونا مكارى هيرد ويقولة انت كداب وبتمثل زى ما بيحصل فى بعض الحالات*
*لو هو تعبان *
*علية اى شى من شياطين يروح فعلان*
*او مثلا يروح وييسل المسلمين اللى بيتم شفائهم بى اسم يسوع المسيح*​​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ما انتا لسة اهو بتقول انو عمل سحر وشعوذة فى اول مشاركة ليك فى الموضوع ودلوقتى بتنكر ليا وادرك ردى لى اختى دونا نبيل مراقب العامة*
> *هى تتصرف*
> *وشكران لعى السخرية يا اخى ياسر*​


*ياعمى مافيش سخرية ولا حاجة .. انا كل الحكاية مش بحب اعمل مشكلة .. انت شايف كدا خلاص .. لو كنت عايز ترد بصحيح كنت رد*
*على كلام الانبا بيشوى والايات اللى ذكرها وان دا من عمل الشيطان .. *

*وبالنسبة لمشاركاتى انا اتركها دائما تحت تصرف المشرفين بالحذف او التعديل تبعا لسياسة المنتدى .. فلا اعتراض او شكوى لما يروه هم .. فهذا عملهم *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *رديت على موضوع السحر دا لسه من كام يوم فى الحوار الاسلامى وانه لا كان مسحور ولا حاجة وكلها احاديث فشنك  ممكن تراجعها
> *​


اسف المشاركه خارج الموضوع لكن بي دى صورة لصحيح البخارى عشان خاطر عيون ياسر 
​ *لو كده يبقى البخارى كداااااااااااااااااااااب
هـهـهـهـهـ ضحكه شفقه على الاسلام الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الـــــــ






*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ياعمى مافيش سخرية ولا حاجة .. انا كل الحكاية مش بحب اعمل مشكلة .. انت شايف كدا خلاص .. لو كنت عايز ترد بصحيح كنت رد*
> *على كلام الانبا بيشوى والايات اللى ذكرها وان دا من عمل الشيطان .. *
> 
> *وبالنسبة لمشاركاتى انا اتركها دائما تحت تصرف المشرفين بالحذف او التعديل تبعا لسياسة المنتدى .. فلا اعتراض او شكوى لما يروه هم .. فهذا عملهم *​


*ياسر
انت تغلط فى الراجل فى السوق وتصالحه فى حارة كلامك كان يدل على سخريه *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> اسف المشاركه خارج الموضوع لكن بي دى صورة لصحيح البخارى عشان خاطر عيون ياسر ​


*متتعصبش بس .. ونصيحة افعل كما قال الانبا بيشوى .. كل من صفق للقس مكارى على اعماله داخل الكنيسة المرقسية .. يجب ان يــتــــوب*​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *متتعصبش بس .. ونصيحة افعل كما قال الانبا بيشوى .. كل من صفق للقس مكارى على اعماله داخل الكنيسة المرقسية .. يجب ان يــتــــوب*​


*طيب ما كان من الاول يطلع فى قناة مسييحية ويقول الكلام دااااااا
ولا عينى عينك الفيديو احس انو صوت متركب فى الفيديو
ومش حقيقى وبعدين انتا مشفتش عادل حمودة وما اهو راح بنفسو
الى ابونا مكارى
شفتش كمان حلقتو عن ابونا مكارى
طيب لو كلام الانبا بيشوى حقيقى 
مكنش سعتها سكت على حاجة زى كدا وزى ما بتقول
اعتقد الفيديو متركب
*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *متتعصبش بس .. ونصيحة افعل كما قال الانبا بيشوى .. كل من صفق للقس مكارى على اعماله داخل الكنيسة المرقسية .. يجب ان يــتــــوب*​


*طيب كويس 
خلصنا من محمد المسحور وطبعا الصفحه من البخارى
ان مسحور
وبعدين مين قالك انا معصب
انا صاحى من 3 سعات صليت  وقريت فى الكتاب المقدس وبسمع ترانيم
يعنى رايق عالاخر
الدور عليك انت
تقدر تقول ان الاحاديث فشنك ولا خلاص حرمت ؟؟
اذا كان الانبا بيشوى قال كده فطبعا لا القمص مكارى يونان ولا الانبا بيشوى انبياء ولا مبشرين بالجنه
تحب اجبلك الردح بين عمر وابوهريرة
ولا الردح بين عيشه وعثمان 
شكلك تحب الفضايح يا ابو اليسر 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *طيب كويس
> خلصنا من محمد المسحور وطبعا الصفحه من البخارى
> ان مسحور
> وبعدين مين قالك انا معصب
> ...


*طيب ما كان من الاول يطلع فى قناة مسييحية ويقول الكلام دااااااا
ولا عينى عينك الفيديو احس انو صوت متركب فى الفيديو
ومش حقيقى وبعدين انتا مشفتش عادل حمودة وما اهو راح بنفسو
الى ابونا مكارى
شفتش كمان حلقتو عن ابونا مكارى
طيب لو كلام الانبا بيشوى حقيقى 
مكنش سعتها سكت على حاجة زى كدا وزى ما بتقول
*
*رايك اية ابو سمعة طبعا انتا  كنت من خلفية اسلاميا سابقا وبقت مسيحى
*​


----------



## grges monir (6 مايو 2012)

اللة اعطى مواهب شفاء لبعض الناس
والذى يخرج الشياطين هو اللة وليس الشخص الذى قام بهذا العمل
من يؤمن بقوة اللة لاعطاء شفاء من خلال اناس اللة انتخبهم لعمل هذا العمل
فلا مانع


----------



## TELLER (6 مايو 2012)

*للاسف بات معروفا لدى العامة  ان فى  الكنائس  يتم عمل اسحار بحيث تؤذى من ليس له صليب فى يده فى المنطقة المحيطة وفقا لتوجيه الساحر للجان*
*تصيب بالعقم والجنون*
* ولان الساحر يستطيع ابطال هذا السحر فيدعى انه شفاء*
*رغم انه لا يستطيع شفاء المسيحى اذا مرض*
*لاحظ اصرار الكنيسة على بناء كنائس بداعى وبدون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *للاسف بات معروفا لدى العامة  ان فى  الكنائس  يتم عمل اسحار بحيث تؤذى من ليس له صليب فى يده فى المنطقة المحيطة وفقا لتوجيه الساحر للجان*
> *تصيب بالعقم والجنون*
> * ولان الساحر يستطيع ابطال هذا السحر فيدعى انه شفاء*
> *رغم انه لا يستطيع شفاء المسيحى اذا مرض*
> *لاحظ اصرار الكنيسة على بناء كنائس بداعى وبدون*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بأمانه خساره ان واحد مثقف بدأ كلامه ب  بات معروفا أنه يقول كلام زى ده 
ابونا مكارى يا جماعه مش محتاج لاى شخص يدافع عنه 
مكانه معروف والمعجزات اللى بتحصل على ايده لمسلمين ومسيحيين مش محتاجه لاثبات وعلى المتشكك انه يروح لمكانه وهو معروف واجتماعه ميعاده محدد ومعروف
واسمحولى بغلق الموضوع ..
سلام ونعمه  *


----------

